# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Princess Cruises

## xara

Stateroom at Lido deck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXVtI9fWJPk

----------


## mastrokostas

Year built:
2002
Rebuilt:
-
Builder:
Fincantieri, Monfalcone, Italy
Former names:
-
Gross Tonnage
108,806
Length:
289.0 m (951.4 ft)
Beam:
36.0 m (118.1 ft)
Passengers (normal):
2,592
Passengers (maximum):
3,300
Crew:
1,100
Service speed:
22.5 kn
Sister Ships:
Grand Princess, Golden PrincessΗ φωτογραφεία δεν μπήκε για το βαπόρι, αλλά γι’ αυτήν κουφάλα που έχει αράξει επιδεικτικά !

----------


## mastrokostas

Year built:
1998
Rebuilt:
-
Builder:
Fincantieri, Monfalcone, Italy
Former names:
-
Gross Tonnage
108,806
Length:
289.0 m (951.4 ft)
Beam:
36.0 m (118.1 ft)
Passengers (normal):
2,600
Passengers (maximum):
3,300
Crew:
1,100
Service speed:
22.5 kn
Sister Ships:
Golden Princess, Star Princess 


Και όπως θα έλεγε και ο Γκιωνάκης ....είναι ψηλό ,πολυ ψηλό το βαποράκι το καλό !

----------


## scoufgian

η πολυκατοικια star princess στο λιμανι του πειραια

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 1243

----------


## kalypso

PacificPrincessExterior.jpg

love boat PACIFIC PRINCESS.jpg


το Pacific Princess το νεότερο
το Pacific princess το παλαιότερο,το γνωστό μας Πλοίο της Αγάπης (the love boat),της παλιάς τηλεοπτικής σειράς!

και για να θυμηθούν καλύτερα οι παλιότεροι και να μάθουν οι νεότεροι...δείτε το βιντεάκι!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_wFEB4Oxlo&feature=related

----------


## kalypso

Pacific_Princess_1987.jpg

και μία παλαιότερη του Pacific Princess από το 1987.

----------


## Leo

kalypso  :Smile: , Μπράβο μπράβο βλέπω ωραία πράγματα, περιμένουμε κι άλλα... :Very Happy:

----------


## kalypso

ότι μπορώ κάνω μην περιμένετε και πολλά!~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## mastrokostas

Πολλά τα  μπαλκόνια  Caribbean princes !

----------


## Leo

Ε τώρα αυτό είναι βαπόρι? Κάτι σαν πολυκατοικία, Collectiva ex former USSR...και κοστίζει και πανάκριβα μια κρουαζίερα!! Δεν τα βάζω με τον mastrokostas, αλλά με την τάση που επικρατεί τα τελευταία χρόνια στα κρουαζιερόπλοια!!

----------


## kalypso

CROWN PRINCESS.jpg

CROWN PRINCESS 1.jpg

Tο Crown Princess στην νότιο Καραιβική στις 4/1/2008

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

παρτε και μια φωτο τραβηγμενη στην Μυκονο τον αυγουστο του 2006 αφιερωμενη σε ολους.
P1012251.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

> παρτε και μια φωτο τραβηγμενη στην Μυκονο τον αυγουστο του 2006 αφιερωμενη σε ολους.
> P1012251.jpg


Πανεμορφη φωτο φιλε :Wink:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μωρέ μπράβο *πολυκατοικία* στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου !!!

Πότε χτίστηκε ρε παιδιά ??? Πάντως καθόλου φαντασία οι ένοικοι στα μπαλκόνια τους. Ούτε μια μπουκαμβίλια, μια τριανταφυλλιά, ένα γιασεμί τέλος πάντων 
να σπάσει λίγο το ατέλειωτο γκρί του ...τσιμέντου, να μπορείς να παίξεις και το ταβλάκι σου... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: 

Πως είπατε ??? Περί πλοίου πρόκειται ??? Ουπς, γκάφα.  :Sad: 

ΥΓ. Φίλε μου *Πόντιε*, μην μου παρεξηγηθείς, η φωτογραφία σου είναι άψογη.
Το ...πλοίο σχολιάζω !!!

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

να εισαι καλα φιλε espresso venezia.

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Αφιερωμενη αποκλειστικα στον espresso venezia .Αυγουστος 2007 στην Μυκονο,

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλέ μου φίλε.  :Very Happy: 

Για να πω την αλήθεια μου (θα το έχεις καταλάβει άλλωστε) :mrgreen:, δεν με συγκινούν πολύ αυτού του τύπου τα πλοία από άποψη εμφάνισης. 
Δεν με αφήνουν όμως αδιάφορο και θα μπορούσα μάλιστα να πω ότι με συναρπάζουν όλα τα τεχνολογικά επιτεύγματα 
που οδήγησαν στην ναυπήγηση ολόκληρων σχεδόν πόλεων που πλέουν, μανουβράρουν, κοντράρονται με τα κύμματα.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ καλέ μου φίλε. 
> 
> Για να πω την αλήθεια μου (θα το έχεις καταλάβει άλλωστε) :mrgreen:, δεν με συγκινούν πολύ αυτού του τύπου τα πλοία από άποψη εμφάνισης. 
> Δεν με αφήνουν όμως αδιάφορο και θα μπορούσα μάλιστα να πω ότι με συναρπάζουν όλα τα τεχνολογικά επιτεύγματα 
> που οδήγησαν στην ναυπήγηση ολόκληρων σχεδόν πόλεων που πλέουν, μανουβράρουν, κοντράρονται με τα κύμματα.


 ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟ???? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα το πρωι η φωτο, κατα της 18:45 την εκανε

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιος ο σακης!!!!

----------


## kalypso

> Σημερα το πρωι η φωτο, κατα της 18:45 την εκανε


 
εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα η κουκλα ηταν ξανα στο λιμανι του Πειραια
Οι παρακατω φωτο στης 17:50

----------


## alex new

Θυμαμαι πως διάβαζα για τις εξετάσεις της 3ης λυκείου στην ταράτσα της πολυκατοικίας μου για να έχω ησυχία κάπου στον Μαιο του 1999. Και τότε ήρθε το "τέρας"... Εμεινα άφωνος. Ενα τεράστιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο που εκείνη την εποχή δεν χωρούσε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και έτσι προσέδεσε στο ύψος του ΣΕΦ. Ηταν πραγματικά πολύ ογκώδες. 
Θυμάται κάποιος την ονομασία του?
Ψάχνω μέρες να βρω κάποιο στοιχείο του αλλά τιποτα. Θα ορκιζόμουν πως μοιάζει με το Voyager of the seas, αλλά αυτό κατασκευάστηκε το 1999, (δεν πιστέυω να ήρθε καπάκια στα μέρη μας)
Αν ξέρει κάποιος στοιχεία και έχει κάποια φώτο θα ήμουν ευγνώμων. :Cool:

----------


## Harry14

Απο το πρωι σημερα εχουμε και το  εντυπωσιακοτατο Grand Princess στον Πειραια.

----------


## DeepBlue

> Απο το πρωι σημερα εχουμε και το εντυπωσιακοτατο Grand Princess στον Πειραια.


Ορίστε και μερικές φωτο του θηρίου... 

P9271170.JPG

P9271171.JPG

P9271172.JPG

----------


## odyseus

Ηταν το Grand Princess στα πρωτα του ταξιδια στα μερη μας. :Wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να καλωσορίσουμε τους alex new και odyseus στο αγαπημένο μας forum. Θυμάσαι φίλε alex new την σιλουέτα του πλοίου? Εάν στην πρύμη του είχε μία ψηλή υπερκατασκευή σαν το spoiler των αυτοκινήτων που στεγάζει την ντίσκο (γιατί αυτό είναι το χαρακτηριστικό του) τότε ναι ο odyseus έχει δίκιο ήταν το Grand Princess.

----------


## SOLSTICE

TO GRAND PRINCESS ΣΤΙΣ 21-11-09 ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ! ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ, ΘΑ ΑΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΠΑΛΙ! Η ΦΩΤΟ ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ "ΥΠΗΚΟΟΥΣ" ΤΗΣ!!!

----------


## raflucgr

ISLAND PRINCESS leaving Fort Lauderdale on 29/01/2010.

IMG_5710b.jpg

----------


## SOLSTICE

H Princess Cruises ανακοίνωσε το πρόγραμμα του 2011 για την Ευρώπη, το μεγαλύτερο όπως δηλώνει! Ξεχωριστή θέση έχει η Ελλάδα!!! :Very Happy:  Πολύ ευχάριστο για την εποχή που διανύουμε...

----------


## odyseus

Για την ιστορία έχει μια αύξηση της τάξεως του 70% στην Ελλάδα.

Επίσης παραθέτω της πρώτες αφίξεις της εταιρείας για φέτος

11/05 Ruby Princess - Μυκονος, 12/05 Pacific Princess - Πειραιας, 14/05 Ruby Princess - Πειραιας.

----------


## SOLSTICE

Ανακοίνωση εξέδωσε η Princess σχετικά με την (κατά τη γνώμη μου ορθή) ακύρωση της προσέγγισης του Pacific στο Ισραήλ την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, διαφεύδοντας έτσι κάποιες περίεργες φήμες περί μποϊκοτάζ!

----------


## Leo

Ruby Princess, χθες το απόγευμα στο Μεγάλο λιμάνι για τον Μεγάλο της παρέας mastrokosta! :Razz: 

P1300130rubby.JPG

----------


## SOLSTICE

Τη νέα Royal Princess παρουσίασε χτες η εταιρία. Το νέο πλοίο θα είναι έτοιμο την ¶νοιξη του 2013 και θα κατασκευαστεί στα ναυπηγεία Fincantieri όπως και οι περισσότερες Πριγκήπισσες!
Όπως βλέπω το σχέδιο μάλλον η Princess ήθελε να έχει το δικό της Celebrity Solstice! Το γκαζόν λείπει και το "Χ" στο πλάι!!

----------


## SEA_PILOT



----------


## SOLSTICE

Ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες ανακαίνησης της Grand Princess και θα ολοκληρωθούν αρχές Μαϊου. H Πριγκήπισσα θα χάσει το καλύτερο τμήμα της, το Skywalkers Nightclub κι ευτυχώς δεν θα μας ξαναεπισκεφτεί! Θα έχουμε τη Star Princess..!!

----------


## samichri

Αναχώρηση του RUBY PRINCESS από το μεγάλο λιμάνι το καλοκαίρι του 2009. Το βίντεο είναι τραβηγμάνο από το κατάστρωμα του ΛΙΣΣΟΣ. 

http://youtu.be/UWRlfUrecDE

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΟΛΗ Η ΣΕΙΡΑ CROWN EINAI - ΙΔΙΑΤΕΡΗ ΕΠΙΒΛΙΤΙΚΗ - ΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ενδιαφέρουσα λεπτομέρια... είναι ότι το νέο απόκτημα της εταιρείας, Royal Princess, κορνάρει με τους ήχους από το opening theme της κλασικής σειράς Love Boat! Ακούστε!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbUqofMcsG4

----------


## Nautilia News

ruby princess.jpg

*Τα πλοία της Princess Cruises ..πάνε μουντιάλ*

----------

